
The entire MDN writers team was part of the layoffs - chrisan
https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293264395603148802
======
chrisan
If this should be merged (or deleted) so be it. The other threads seem to have
been focused on the (mis)management of Mozilla

MDN itself has been a treasure to me and I hate to see it neglected

